# I returned with pictures



## sebass (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello, I went without problems, to present facts, this weekend I made ​​new recycling method AR. I can say that I managed to remove the gold, in the form of liquid or dust and then it will melt. We put 300 g chips, which have been charred by fire until they become white. I hope to have over 0.5 gram. I'll return with the final pictures. On the forum I found the solution to my problem. Sorry for my English, I used google translate.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 22, 2012)

There is one major problem with the 2nd picture that I see..... and that is you're NOT practicing safety precautions. You *SHOULD* be wearing protective gloves, to say the least. 

If you suddenly got a burning sensation on your hand and (or) wrist, it's a human beings' normal reaction to let go of what they're holding. Imagine dropping all your recoveries that are still in liquid form into the dirt or grass. It'll be lost forever. And keep in mind that if you should happen to drop your chemicals, they will splash, and you'd better hope they don't splash on your clothes and shoes/boots because they'll eventually start to eat through them.

Take my advice and don't chance your safety. You may only get one chance to screw up and it could very well be your last.

Don't forget your safety glasses too.

Kevin


----------



## sebass (Aug 10, 2012)

the final product  , but is not very god melting , mapp laps


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice job, dont worry my first melt was disaster. I went through 3-4 mapp torches till I found the best I use now.


----------



## rewalston (Aug 10, 2012)

patnor1011 said:


> Nice job, dont worry my first melt was disaster. I went through 3-4 mapp torches till I found the best I use now.


What torch do you use Patnor?


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 10, 2012)

You would not believe this but I went through 3 different which all of them cost well over 100$ and at this moment I use cheap one which I bought in LIDL - sort of Wallmart in europe. I will try to get some pictures.
Main thing is to ensure no heat loss - I use white ceramic wool and leave just small hole where I direct flame through - in that way most of heat stays in area where melting dish is and gold melt in no time.


----------

